# 2015 Chevy Suburban Transmission Issues



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

I have a 2015 Chevy Suburban with 135k miles that just had to have the transmission replaced. I've done the regular service. The brakes went 120k so it hasn't been driven hard. Mostly trips from OC to LAX. My buddy in OC had his 2015 transmission go out at 95k, but luckily for him it was still within the 100k drivetrain warranty. Who else is having this problem?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I drive 2014 Yukon xl. 86k miles. So far so good...knocking on wood. 

Do you know if they use the same transmission?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> I drive 2014 Yukon xl. 86k miles. So far so good...knocking on wood.
> 
> Do you know if they use the same transmission?


I believe, the 2013 -2016 use the same 6 speed transmission, but I'm not positive. My transmission guy says these 6 speeds are not as reliable as a 4 speed because of the constant gear shifting.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I can believe it...had a brand new 2015 Tahoe as a rental once (only 1k miles) and at times I thought the transmission was going to fall to the ground. Serious loud gear shifts.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Just an update on my Suburban... the transmission just went out again. The truck now has 222,000 miles. Fortunately, the transmission they put in last year had a 100,000 mile warranty. So since this one only lasted 87,000 miles, I'm getting a rebuilt one put in for free.

From what I understand, the A/C in most of these Suburbans i not lasting much past 100k either.

I have not heard of anybody with one of these vehicles where the transmission is lasting longer than 150,000 miles. Is anybody out there having any luck?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

How much did the trans at 135K cost??


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> How much did the trans at 135K cost??


$4800 at a shop in Fullerton. However, my buddy just for a quote at Connell Chevrolet in Costa Mesa for $3900. I feel like the price has gone down since these vehicles are more common now. (His transmission lasted 120,000 miles)


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

My company just switched from suburbans to expeditions. Suburbans were trash. Ac went out at least twice on them. No transmission issues though.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> $4800 at a shop in Fullerton. However, my buddy just for a quote at Connell Chevrolet in Costa Mesa for $3900. I feel like the price has gone down since these vehicles are more common now. (His transmission lasted 120,000 miles)


Just get it rebuilt. It's a lot cheaper than a new transmission and if the shop knows what they're doing, and they should, the rebuilt transmission should be as good as new. A rebuild for a suburban should run about $2000-$2500.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I have a 2015 Chevy Suburban with 135k miles that just had to have the transmission replaced. I've done the regular service. The brakes went 120k so it hasn't been driven hard. Mostly trips from OC to LAX. My buddy in OC had his 2015 transmission go out at 95k, but luckily for him it was still within the 100k drivetrain warranty. Who else is having this problem?


Is it normal for a suburban to have this transmission problem ,or yours is unique case?


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Peanut hello said:


> Is it normal for a suburban to have this transmission problem ,or yours is unique case?


Put enough miles on any car and everything will eventually break


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Put enough miles on any car and everything will eventually break


Not really , I have a crown vic with over 400k miles no problems,only did replace a starter, and AC compressor, water pump. and regular maintenance ...like change oil,brakes,tires..


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Peanut hello said:


> Not really , I have a crown vic with over 400k miles no problems,only did replace a starter, and AC compressor, water pump. and regular maintenance ...like change oil,brakes,tires..


Crown vics are tanks. I've had plenty of town cars over the years doing limo work. Never had any major problem with any of them. 99% of the cars on the road are not built to last like crown vics and town cars.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

That must be why uber doesn't allow them. Can't have partners in reliable cars smh...

For what that $4k transmission cost I can buy one nice '09 Impala or three nice '09 cop package Fords.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

occupant said:


> That must be why uber doesn't allow them. Can't have partners in reliable cars smh...
> 
> For what that $4k transmission cost I can buy one nice '09 Impala or three nice '09 cop package Fords.


impala's they are not reliable ,you fix something another problem pops up.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

What year did they start using this junk ******, and what other trucks are affected??


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Well, I knew my other Suburban was a ticking time bomb, but the transmission just crapped out on it at 150k. I should feel lucky though, most don't make it that long... which is very sad.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

occupant said:


> That must be why uber doesn't allow them. Can't have partners in reliable cars smh...
> 
> For what that $4k transmission cost I can buy one nice '09 Impala or three nice '09 cop package Fords.


No, it's because of people like you that want to drive beat to **** old cop cars that they won't allow it.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PHXTE said:


> No, it's because of people like you that want to drive beat to &%[email protected]!* old cop cars that they won't allow it.


There's always police Tahoe PPVs (same ****** issues I guess though?) and forestry and fire marshall Expedition SSVs



Chicago-uber said:


> My company just switched from suburbans to expeditions. Suburbans were trash. Ac went out at least twice on them. No transmission issues though.


Cosmetics look quite a bit nicer on the GMs, but yeah lol I do hear some horror stories

Somebody at Ford should reaaaaallly poach some interior designers from bmw or cadillac though... Expedition interior is essentially a triple cab F150, and none of the options really deviate from that look.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Peanut hello said:


> Not really , I have a crown vic with over 400k miles no problems,only did replace a starter, and AC compressor, water pump. and regular maintenance ...like change oil,brakes,tires..


Yes! I have a Town Car, at 317K, just keeps going. I replaced evaporator, Condenser, upper arm bushings, ball joints, all easy and cheap repairs. The 4.6 runs strong and quiet. These cars are unstoppable if taken care of. Being extremely strict about oil and trans fluid changes, and clean filters helps.


----------



## trillah (Oct 31, 2015)

I own two Suburbans that are leased out to a few drivers on the Uber platform in Baltimore/DC/VA markets. Purchased my second Suburban from Ted Britt in Virginia after having my first truck's transmission go out at 109k miles. Mind you, it's a 2015. Pretty new aside from mileage. I had to come up with nearly $4000 and that's after hassling Chevrolet/GM for months. They covered a few components which came out to about $1000. Imagine having to get a transmission replaced for 5 grand every 100k miles.... anyway, so I heard about this dealer's program called "Ted Britt 4 Life" where you get free VA inspections, one free battery a year, and a lifetime warranty on your major engine components. Too good to be true? Nope. My second Suburban I purchased from them wasn't even new yet the warranty still applied. Have yet to test out their warranty but I'm sure when the time comes, it'll be of no issue. Soon I'll be in the market for a third truck and Ted Britt is the only dealer I will go to for an GM truck.... check them out if you operate a For Hire/Uber business and need that extra reassurance.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

trillah said:


> I own two Suburbans that are leased out to a few drivers on the Uber platform in Baltimore/DC/VA markets. Purchased my second Suburban from Ted Britt in Virginia after having my first truck's transmission go out at 109k miles. Mind you, it's a 2015. Pretty new aside from mileage. I had to come up with nearly $4000 and that's after hassling Chevrolet/GM for months. They covered a few components which came out to about $1000. Imagine having to get a transmission replaced for 5 grand every 100k miles.... anyway, so I heard about this dealer's program called "Ted Britt 4 Life" where you get free VA inspections, one free battery a year, and a lifetime warranty on your major engine components. Too good to be true? Nope. My second Suburban I purchased from them wasn't even new yet the warranty still applied. Have yet to test out their warranty but I'm sure when the time comes, it'll be of no issue. Soon I'll be in the market for a third truck and Ted Britt is the only dealer I will go to for an GM truck.... check them out if you operate a For Hire/Uber business and need that extra reassurance.


I honestly can't believe people are still buying Suburbans. Of course if you have a warranty that will cover the transmission, thats a different story. Average transmission life is about 120,000 miles. If anybody hears of a class action, please let me know.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

a bunch of people complain about uber black car service are over saturated, yet they put hundred of thousands of miles on their cars


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

BUYER BEWARE!!!

GM has reduced the powertrain warranty on the 2017 Suburban/Tahoe from 100,000 to 60,000 miles. Instead of fixing the problems with the transmission or putting a better transmission in the vehicle, GM lowered the warranty so they no longer have to replace transmissions. They know full well that these transmissions are not lasting until 100k. 

DO NOT BUY A CHEVY SUBURBAN. (except mine, somebody please buy the one I have left)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> BUYER BEWARE!!!
> 
> GM has reduced the powertrain warranty on the 2017 Suburban/Tahoe from 100,000 to 60,000 miles. Instead of fixing the problems with the transmission or putting a better transmission in the vehicle, GM lowered the warranty so they no longer have to replace transmissions. They know full well that these transmissions are not lasting until 100k.
> 
> DO NOT BUY A CHEVY SUBURBAN. (except mine, somebody please buy the one I have left)


Just the Chevy branded ones? Or Yukon and Escalade too?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Adieu said:


> Just the Chevy branded ones? Or Yukon and Escalade too?


They all have the same transmission. If you buy a new livery Escalade, it comes with a 150,000 warranty.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

That sucks.

I kinda liked their looks....

1 truck
2 lengths
3 brands
4 nameplates
6 products (12 counting hybrids)

....prolly shoulda realized something was gonna be iffy based on that alone


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

trillah said:


> I own two Suburbans that are leased out to a few drivers on the Uber platform in Baltimore/DC/VA markets. Purchased my second Suburban from Ted Britt in Virginia after having my first truck's transmission go out at 109k miles. Mind you, it's a 2015. Pretty new aside from mileage. I had to come up with nearly $4000 and that's after hassling Chevrolet/GM for months. They covered a few components which came out to about $1000. Imagine having to get a transmission replaced for 5 grand every 100k miles.... anyway, so I heard about this dealer's program called "Ted Britt 4 Life" where you get free VA inspections, one free battery a year, and a lifetime warranty on your major engine components. Too good to be true? Nope. My second Suburban I purchased from them wasn't even new yet the warranty still applied. Have yet to test out their warranty but I'm sure when the time comes, it'll be of no issue. Soon I'll be in the market for a third truck and Ted Britt is the only dealer I will go to for an GM truck.... check them out if you operate a For Hire/Uber business and need that extra reassurance.


5 grand ?!?!?!
Buy 2- 3 off the shelf from vehicles totaled out at under 20k !
Keep them in a shed.
Rear wheel drive !
I can drop and install a new rear wheel drive ****** in 3-4 hours !
Suburban doesnt even need a lift!
Just crawl under, drag old transmission out, use floor jack to lift new one in Place.
One man operation. $500.00 a piece


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> 5 grand ?!?!?!
> Buy 2- 3 off the shelf from vehicles totaled out at under 20k !
> Keep them in a shed.
> Rear wheel drive !
> ...


Afaik totalled-out vehicles popular with livery are a bit of a unicorn junkyard find, even forgoing the low-mileage requirement.

Them trucks get chopped up into replacement parts the moment they hit the market.

This winter, I spent WEEKS looking and couldn't find even a SINGLE late-model Navigator in socal to source an interior for my barebones gubmint Expedition from.... ended up paying thru the nose for an '07 Eddie Bauer's interior

If Lincoln interiors are hard to score...Y'all realize GM trannies gonna be that much harder, right???


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Afaik totalled-out vehicles popular with livery are a bit of a unicorn junkyard find, even forgoing the low-mileage requirement.
> 
> Them trucks get chopped up into replacement parts the moment they hit the market.
> 
> ...


And the old suburbans used to run forever.
We had a company suburban with 360,000 miles on it.
Transmission and engine worked fine.
The rear end caught on fire and burnt the truck to the ground on the side of the road in Venice La. At the end of the earth by the Mississippi River.



Adieu said:


> Afaik totalled-out vehicles popular with livery are a bit of a unicorn junkyard find, even forgoing the low-mileage requirement.
> 
> Them trucks get chopped up into replacement parts the moment they hit the market.
> 
> ...


This is pickup truck country.
Got to be an ez swap from truck to suburban.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Possible donors (allegedly, looks suspiciously like info for previous generation though):


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Possible donors (allegedly, looks suspiciously like info for previous generation though):
> 
> View attachment 121915


You can pick up those Holden v8s at police auctions now. Good prices.
Surplus police only vehicles. Cant buy straight from dealer. Very fast.
Slap a 5 speed and clutch in that sucker.
Screw G.M. and their $5,000.00. 1/2 year transmission racket.

The van transmissions dont blow out at under 100k.
Got to be an alternative.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Cool cars. 

But, alas.... not very fuber friendly.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Cool cars.
> 
> But, alas.... not very fuber friendly.


No.
Gas mileage would kill you.
But fun toy for personal use.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

There is a class action lawsuit against GM for the transmission and electrical issues that plague the 13-16 suburbans and yukons.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Beur said:


> There is a class action lawsuit against GM for the transmission and electrical issues that plague the 13-16 suburbans and yukons.


link?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> link?


Google is your friend.


----------

